# South Asian - Tamil Mega Pack



## agstar (Jan 22, 2009)

I received a letter from Dish Network about the increase in price on the Tamil Mega pack from 24.99 to 29.99. The letter also says "Two more top quality Tamil channels are expected to be launched very soon". Any idea what those channels are?


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

My guess will be Kalaignar and ........?


----------



## satexplorer (Feb 6, 2007)

STAR Vijay and Kalaignar TV


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

satexplorer said:


> STAR Vijay and Kalaignar TV


Awesome.

Any idea about the launch date and whether the tamil mega pack price will increase?


----------



## agstar (Jan 22, 2009)

Great news - would love to see STAR Vijay! Since the price increase has already occured from Feb 1 from 24.99 to 29.99, I presume these channels will be launching soon?


----------



## askthiru (Feb 19, 2010)

It has been a while since I received the letter about the price increase but no info on what channels it will be.. I think it could be sun music or sun news channel..


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

askthiru said:


> It has been a while since I received the letter about the price increase but no info on what channels it will be.. I think it could be sun music or sun news channel..


I'm almost sure about kalaignar tv.

The other one i thought will be zee tamil, but satexplorer says vijay tv.

Lets wait and see.


----------



## agstar (Jan 22, 2009)

Any news yet on the new tamil channels and the launch date?


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

agstar said:


> Any news yet on the new tamil channels and the launch date?


I will be interested in knowing too.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

Satexplorer,

Do you have any update?

Thanks


----------



## dish_dtv (Oct 16, 2007)

594 - JAYA+
595 - JAYA MAX 

on free preview mode now.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

dish_dtv said:


> 594 - JAYA+
> 595 - JAYA MAX
> 
> on free preview mode now.


What a bummer!!!

These 2 channels are mediocre i guess...


----------



## agstar (Jan 22, 2009)

> What a bummer!!!
> 
> These 2 channels are mediocre i guess...


Couldn't agree more. So disappointed


----------



## askthiru (Feb 19, 2010)

bull cra..p........


----------



## askthiru (Feb 19, 2010)

Is it true that I cannot have the Jaya pack by itself?? I'm currently subscribed to Tamil mega pack and Customer service guy told me that I cannot have Jaya pack by itself and that I have to signup for Tamil mega pack to get Jaya pack.. total BS in my opinion..


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Jaya TV, Max, and Plus are in the Tamil Mega Pack.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/international/Tamil/default.aspx?lang=Tamil


----------



## askthiru (Feb 19, 2010)

Well dish network site shows tamil mega pack at 29.99 and jaya pack at 9.99.. i asked the CSR to remove tamil mega pack and just put Jaya pack for me and he says that he can't do it and I need to subscribe to the complete tamil mega pack to get Jaya pack.. Then why is it even offered as a separate pack??


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

askthiru said:


> Well dish network site shows tamil mega pack at 29.99 and jaya pack at 9.99.. i asked the CSR to remove tamil mega pack and just put Jaya pack for me and he says that he can't do it and I need to subscribe to the complete tamil mega pack to get Jaya pack.. Then why is it even offered as a separate pack??


Is it a seperate package? Or is it an addon package?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks like it would be an add-on pack to an AT package for the $10 price point.


----------



## agstar (Jan 22, 2009)

For the gurus out there - any plans at all of STAR Vijay going on Dish network?


----------



## askthiru (Feb 19, 2010)

Kalaignar tv and sirippoli are available in test feed.. Channels 778 and 779....Enjoy it while its free.. price increase might be coming soon..


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

askthiru said:


> Kalaignar tv and sirippoli are available in test feed.. Channels 778 and 779....Enjoy it while its free.. price increase might be coming soon..


Thanks Thiru. Any more channels in the pipeline?


----------



## askthiru (Feb 19, 2010)

Star Vijay is apparentlly being discontinued in Direct Tv from 2/2/2011.. Good chance that it could come on dish pretty soon..


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

askthiru said:


> Star Vijay is apparentlly being discontinued in Direct Tv from 2/2/2011.. Good chance that it could come on dish pretty soon..


If Vijay comes to Dish, then Tamil megapack will be ultimate and complete. Is there any way to ask Dish and confirm?


----------



## agstar (Jan 22, 2009)

I agree, would be wonderful to get STAR Vijay on Dish..


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

I sent a note to South Asian group at Dish about Star Tamil, but no reply.

I strongly suspect that Star Vijay will come to Dish after Directv drops the channel. Dish has been upgrading the Tamil package quite a bit in the past year.

On a side note, it appears Zoom/Zee Music was added today (Hindi).

Rasheed


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

rasheed said:


> I sent a note to South Asian group at Dish about Star Tamil, but no reply.
> 
> I strongly suspect that Star Vijay will come to Dish after Directv drops the channel. Dish has been upgrading the Tamil package quite a bit in the past year.
> 
> ...


Any update on Vijay TV? It went off directv 2 days back. Hope Dish picks it soon.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

The two new channels are going to be Kalaigner TV (channel 779) and Sirippoli (channel 778). Both were be added to the Tamil Mega Pack at no additional cost.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

[email protected] Network said:


> The two new channels are going to be Kalaigner TV (channel 779) and Sirippoli (channel 778). Both were be added to the Tamil Mega Pack at no additional cost.


Thanks Becki for your response. Nice to have dish employees in this forum.

Those two channels are good. No doubt about that. If Dish adds Vijay too, there might be a lot of additional subscribers (from directv).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

[email protected] Network said:


> The two new channels are going to be Kalaigner TV (channel 779) and Sirippoli (channel 778). Both were be added to the Tamil Mega Pack at no additional cost.


I show those to have been made available November 17th, 2010, with a free preview that ran December 8th, 2010, to January 5th, 2011. Both channels are on 118. The DISH Network website shows them in the Tamil Mega Pack.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

James Long said:


> I show those to have been made available November 17th, 2010, with a free preview that ran December 8th, 2010, to January 5th, 2011. Both channels are on 118. The DISH Network website shows them in the Tamil Mega Pack.


yes, they are available already. My question was about a new channel Vijay TV. Thanks James for explaining that.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The future tense threw me ... especially on channels that have been available for months.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh! Sorry that I did kinda screw up the tenses there!! The channels were added on November 17th 2010!!!!! Thanks for catching that and helping out guys!


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

See the latest dish uplink report, thanks to James Long, Vijay TV is uplinked and will soon be available.

New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available
583 VIJAY [International Channel] added to 118° TP 15 (SD *TEST* Hidden)

Can Dish reps tell us when can we expect this channel to become "Available"?


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

Can Dish reps tell us when can we expect this channel 776, MTVH to become "Available"?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Haven't heard anything, sorry. I'll let you know if we do find anything out.


----------



## jdobs (Feb 9, 2011)

It looks like there just isn't any way to get this package solely without subscribing to some other basic cable package, is this true? (This comes out to a min. price of ~45$+ per month)
If so, I'll stick to official IPTV distributions for these kinds of channels for the time being. In case you're wondering, yes, I have posted here before, but it's been awhile, and I lost all my old acct info.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

jdobs said:


> It looks like there just isn't any way to get this package solely without subscribing to some other basic cable package, is this true? (This comes out to a min. price of ~45$+ per month)
> If so, I'll stick to official IPTV distributions for these kinds of channels for the time being. In case you're wondering, yes, I have posted here before, but it's been awhile, and I lost all my old acct info.


DISH has an "International Basic" package for $9.99 which added to the $29.99 for TAMIL: MEGA would be $39.98.

The $9.99 package replaces the $6 fee for not having a core package.


----------



## jdobs (Feb 9, 2011)

36+tax minimum possible 
40+tax minimum possible with international basic package
42+tax minimum possible with dvr
46+tax minimum possible with dvr & international basic package

this correct?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

jdobs said:


> 36+tax minimum possible
> 40+tax minimum possible with international basic package
> 42+tax minimum possible with dvr
> 46+tax minimum possible with dvr & international basic package
> ...


Close.
There is no $36 option ... "International Basic" or a higher package is required.

$40 is the minimum, the DVR would add $6 for a total of $46 per month.
(Price includes one receiver - any receiver, including dual tuner models that can record two channels at the same time.)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*Uplink Activity*

583 VIJAY Vijay TV (Tamil) 118° TP 15 SD Preview - *AVAILABLE*


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

James Long said:


> *Uplink Activity*
> 
> 583 VIJAY Vijay TV (Tamil) 118° TP 15 SD Preview - *AVAILABLE*


Thanks for the update. You are doing a great service for dish subscribers.


----------



## jdobs (Feb 9, 2011)

James Long said:


> Close.
> There is no $36 option ... "International Basic" or a higher package is required.


rgr, so the 6$ option (fee) *was* available, but is no longer.., thanks for the info


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

As expected, Star Vijay is live. Dish has pretty much covered everything now for the South Asian diaspora.

Rasheed


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

rasheed said:


> As expected, Star Vijay is live. Dish has pretty much covered everything now for the South Asian diaspora.
> 
> Rasheed


I wish they add one more channel - CNNIBN, this will make the news package complete.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

quizzer said:


> I wish they add one more channel - CNNIBN, this will make the news package complete.


MTVH remains in testing.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

James Long said:


> MTVH remains in testing.


I'm surprised as to why its taking a lot of time for testing this channel. It was uplinked in Dec and already 2 months have passed.


----------



## kujili (Feb 11, 2011)

good news ...getting star vijay on channel 583 and its free with tamil megapack..chek it out


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

kujili said:


> good news ...getting star vijay on channel 583 and its free with tamil megapack..chek it out


wake up..its been live since the last 3 days


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*Channels Now Available*
776 MTVH MTV India (Hindi) 118° TP 8 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
776 MTVH MTV India (Hindi) 61.5° TP 14 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

James Long said:


> *Channels Now Available*
> 776 MTVH MTV India (Hindi) 118° TP 8 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
> 776 MTVH MTV India (Hindi) 61.5° TP 14 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*


Thanks James.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

Tamil mega pack doesnt have SUN channel anymore and the price has gone down to $19.99.

I tried to add SUN ala-carte online. It doesnt allow.

Does anyone have tamil mega pack + SUN? If yes, did you call CSR to get it?


----------



## agstar (Jan 22, 2009)

_Tamil mega pack doesnt have SUN channel anymore and the price has gone down to $19.99.

I tried to add SUN ala-carte online. It doesnt allow.

Does anyone have tamil mega pack + SUN? If yes, did you call CSR to get it?_

I couldn't do it online either. I had to call a rep to add Sun. I actually decided to upgrade to the Mosaic pack - which has Sun TV, Adithya and Sun Music.


----------

